# Curtis Controller - Torque Mode or Speed Mode?



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I think torque mode gives the best "feel" when driving, since tractive effort is proportional to wheel torque. HPEVS sets up the Curtis controller in torque mode for the motor/controller systems they use/sell.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I would go with torque mode.

The speed of the car would then vary on a fixed pedal position as the terrain varies much like a conventional ICE car.
With speed mode you would have to keep moving your foot to match the slight fluctuations in speed that the rest of the traffic experiences. It would be like driving your car using the cruise control + - buttons.


----------

